# hi there



## IcePrincessA87 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi everyone. i dont really expect anyone to reply to this because i know there are so many new people saying hi in this part of the forum. but i feel kind of rude not introducing myself if im going to be posting even a little bit around here.

my name is heather, im 22. i live in the chicago area. ive always worn makeup but i am just getting into MAC and want to learn some new looks for myself. all of this interests me so much, but ive never had the time to learn and experiment. so i am starting now. i still have A LOT to learn and i feel a little overwhelmed, so hopefully i will start being a regular poster here in no time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks for listening!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the site x hope to hear more from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 4, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!!*~*


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## dorkeelovex (Sep 4, 2008)

hey!! Welcome to he site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's great to have you here..


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the name Heather!


----------



## IcePrincessA87 (Sep 5, 2008)

aw ty girls

all of you are sooo pretty!!!!


----------

